# Mehrwertdienst-Markt wächst – Rückgang im Dialer-Geschäft



## sascha (13 März 2004)

*Studie: Mehrwertdienst-Markt wächst – Rückgang im Dialer-Geschäft*

Die Mehrwertdienst-Branche wird in den kommenden Jahren weiter deutlich wachsen. Das geht aus einer Studie des Wissenschaftlichen Instituts für Kommunikationsdienste (WIK) hervor. Demnach wurde allein im Jahr 2003 mit den Nummern 0190, 0900 und 0137 ein Umsatz zwischen 630 und 750 Millionen Euro erzielt. Die weitere Entwicklung des Marktes werde allerdings auch davon abhängen, ob der Missbrauch teurer Nummern eingedämmt werden kann. 

Die Studie, die vom Verband der Anbieter von Telekommunikations- und Mehrwertdiensten e.V. (VATM) in Auftrag gegeben worden war, liefert umfangreiche Aufschlüsse über das Volumen des Auskunfts- und Mehrwertdienste-Markts in Deutschland. So kommen die Experten zum Ergebnis, dass das Marktvolumen im Jahr 2003 1,5 bis 1,7 Milliarden Euro in Deutschland betrug. Den Löwenanteil nahmen dabei die Umsätze bei den 0190, 0900 und 0137-Nummern mit 630 bis 750 Millionen Euro ein. An zweiter Stelle lagen die so genannten Customer Care-Mehrwertdienste (Nummern 0800, 0180) mit 540 bis 640 Millionen Euro ein. An dritter Stelle folgten die telefonischen Auskunftsdienste (Rufnummerngasse 118) ein, bei denen das Marktvolumen auf rund 320 Millionen Euro geschätzt wird. Auskunftsdienste hätten sich in den vergangenen Jahren rückläufig entwickelt, weil die Kunden zunehmend auf andere Informationsquellen zurückgreifen. Ebenfalls gesunken seien die Umsätze bei den 0190 und 0900-Nummern. Dies liege vor allem an „starken Rückgängen im Dialergeschäft“. Einen regelrechten Boom stellt das WIK dagegen bei den 0137-Nummern fest. „Ein ausschlaggebender Grund für die letztgenannte Entwicklung dürfte sein, dass 0137-Rufnummern weniger von Imageproblemen belastet sind, die sich negativ auf die Nutzungsintensität von 0190-Rufnummern auswirken“, heißt es in der Studie.
Trotz Dialer-Problematik gehen die Experten davon aus, dass im Bereich 0190, 0900 und 0137-Nummern „eindeutig positive Wachstumsaussichten“ bestünden: „Über die nächsten 3 bis 4 Jahre werden die durchschnittlichen jährlichen Wachstumsraten zweistellig sein.“ Angetrieben werde diese Entwicklung durch steigende Nutzungszahlen wegen einer Imageverbesserung für Servicerufnummern, „insbesondere im Bereich der Premium Rate-Nummern“. Im Mediensektor werde es mehr Einsatzmöglichkeiten für 0190 & Co geben, zudem würden neue Anwendergruppen erschlossen, etwa im Mittelstand und bei Organisationen ohne Erwerbszweck. Für die zukünftige Entwicklung des Marktes für Auskunfts- und Mehrwertdienste sei aber unter anderem wichtig, dass Missbrauch vermieden, und das Image verbessert werde. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html


----------



## dvill (14 März 2004)

Diese tolle Studie drückt sich um wichtige Fakten herum.

Zunächst haben nicht einmal 10% aller Telefonschlussinhaber jemals auch nur einen dieser tollen Dienste ein einziges Mal genutzt. Wieviele davon freiwillige Nutzungen waren, wäre auch mal schön zu wissen gewesen. Wir kennen hier wenigstens die Geschichten der Geschädigten, die sich wehren. Diese sind bekanntlich nur einen Minderheit.

Diese Dienste bedienen also bei den Verbrauchern höchstens Minderheiteninteressen. Die Gefahrenabwehr macht aber einer Mehrheit schwer zu schaffen.

Was nun definitiv fehlt: Ein nennenswert großer Teil aller Anschlüsse ist für diese Dienste seriöser Geschäftsleute vollständig gesperrt. Hier wäre mal ein Zahlenwert nützlich.

Auf der CeBIT sagte man mir am Stand der RegTP, dass diese Dienste für wirklich seriöse Dienste (Stiftung Warentest und andere) nicht mehr sinnvoll nutzbar sind, weil zu viele ihrer Kunden keinen Zugang zu diesen Diensten haben würden.

Das Gebührenvolumen für diese Sperrungen erreicht im Vergleich zu den mit diesen Diensten erwirtschafteten Beträgen eine beachtliche Größen.

Die Perspektiven für seriöse Nutzung dieser Dienste gehen durch die fortschreitenden Vollsperrungen der Anschlüsse stetig gegen Null. Die neue Zielgruppe der Kinder wird diesen Trend letztlich beschleunigen, wird aber für viele Unvorsichtige noch Lehrgeldzahlungen erforderlich machen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Raimund (14 März 2004)

*Die neue Mehrwertler-Truppe*

 

... und nach dem innovativen Geraune und Geschwurbel zum pekuniären Kern des Ganzen:

http://www.vatm.de/content/presse/2004/03_04.htm

Nicht unbekannt:

http://www.vatm.de/content/profil/vitae/zilles.htm

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Godzilla (14 März 2004)

hi,
nurso,
ich zittiere mal:

"definierten Grenzen von 2 € / Minute bzw. 30 € Einmal-Entgelt"

ps. Irgendwie habe ich keinen Bock darauf und werde alles mir mögliche versuchen, dem Müll was sich so geldgeile Schnüffelsäcke gegenseitig aus der Nase saugen aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Anstatt zu schauen, wie man dem Kunde beikommt, sollte man lieber denen auf die Finger schauen, welche nur "schnelles Geld" machen wollen.
(Sorry, aber anders konnte ich jetzt nicht)


----------



## Anonymous (3 April 2004)

*Mehrwertdienstenummern sperren*

Angesichts der enorm hohen Betrugsquote in diesem Bereich kann ich jedem Telefon- und PC-Nutzer nur raten konsequent *alle* sogenannten Mehrwertdienstenummern, beginnend von den 0190er. 0900er bis hin zu den 0137er und Auslandsrufnummern (sofern nicht benötigt) sperren zu lassen. 

Für einen geringen Preis erspart man sich damit enormen potentiellen Ärger und (zumindest am Anfang) das Gefühl vom Rechtsstaat verlassen und Gaunern, Neppern und Schleppern schutzlos ausgeliefert zu sein.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------

